# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  ماژول pn532 اتصال به پورت سریال

## hrc1365

سلام دوستان
این ماژول یک NFC reader/writer است. چیپ اون از نوع 8051 بید. پروتکل های ارتباطیش هم سه نوع است.
I2C
SPI
UART
میخواستم بدونم که میشه این ماژول را مستقیم به رایانه متصل کرد و کنترلش نمود.
یعنی بدون میکروکنترلر دیگه.
یعنی میشه؟؟؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگر بهش *یک رابط USB* وصل کنید (به پایه های RX/TX) به راحتی میشه از طریق کامپیوتر کنترلش کرد.

----------

